# Getting into "shape" before I start my cycle?



## JustforHealth (Jul 15, 2008)

I haven't worked out in roughly two years and have put on a couple pounds around my mid-area and face.  I'm not in good shape what-so-ever.  I get winded just taking out the trash.

I have a cycle ready to go but everyone is telling me that I should work out a couple months WITHOUT the cycle just to get somewhat back into shape.  From what I've read, they're absolutely correct.  I have to re-condition my tendons and get my body back into the workout mode.

However, I have some Test and was wondering if I could use that as a "jump start" to get back into shape faster?   Would doing test once a week benefit me or should I just go the natural route first and slowly introduce the test and then start my cycle?


----------



## kaju (Jul 15, 2008)

JustforHealth said:
			
		

> I haven't worked out in roughly two years and have put on a couple pounds around my mid-area and face.  I'm not in good shape what-so-ever.  I get winded just taking out the trash.
> 
> I have a cycle ready to go but everyone is telling me that I should work out a couple months WITHOUT the cycle just to get somewhat back into shape.  From what I've read, they're absolutely correct.  I have to re-condition my tendons and get my body back into the workout mode.
> 
> However, I have some Test and was wondering if I could use that as a "jump start" to get back into shape faster?   Would doing test once a week benefit me or should I just go the natural route first and slowly introduce the test and then start my cycle?


congradulations on your commitment to get back into shape. You would be better off getting back into shape* first!*. that being said Youalready knew the answer before from your thread. there are some that will say you should be in the gym 6 or 7 years before starting the juice. you should work through platoes and so fourth. But I believe you are not going to wait. First we need to know what type of test, what is your age and what is your body fat index and your  height and weight. if your body fat is too high and you start the test you may be setting yourself up for nasty side effects and do you have anything in place for pct? I will tell you do not even pick it up untill you have your pct in place. I could go on but you get the message now. good luck.


----------



## JustforHealth (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey Kaju, thanks for the response.

I am 33 years old, 5'11 and weigh 215.  I'm not sure what my fat index is but If you were to look at me you wouldn't say, "Damn, that dude is fat".  I've been religious about working out and have been working out for 8 years.  2 years ago my wife got pregnant and I just stopped working out to help out around the house, etc. 

I have done cycles in the past but they were always when I was already working out.  I did a year of straight Saizen and nothing else.  That trimmed me up and added a little bit of muscle mass.  My second cycle was Sustanon & Deca with Clomid PCT.  It was a short 4 week blitz and I gained about 15lbs and trimmed down fat-wise but my entire body grew in mass.  My third cycle wasn't a smart one but it actually shredded me up pretty good.  It was a straight up Winny cycle 4 times a week for 6 weeks.  I lost A LOT of body fat and my veins were popping out like crazy.

The cycle I currently have is Sustanon, Primobol (I actually asked for Primobolin Depot but got Primobol instead.  I'm assuming they're the same thing), and my PCT is going to be Clomid starting 3 weeks after my last injection.

I wanted to start with a light dose of Sustanon (150ml week) and increase by 25ml weekly.  When I get to 250-300ml, start the Primo at 400ml a week for 4 weeks.  Once I'm done with that, I'll start my post therapy.


----------



## ASHOP (Jul 16, 2008)

JustforHealth said:
			
		

> I haven't worked out in roughly two years and have put on a couple pounds around my mid-area and face.  I'm not in good shape what-so-ever.  I get winded just taking out the trash.
> 
> I have a cycle ready to go but everyone is telling me that I should work out a couple months WITHOUT the cycle just to get somewhat back into shape.  From what I've read, they're absolutely correct.  I have to re-condition my tendons and get my body back into the workout mode.
> 
> However, I have some Test and was wondering if I could use that as a "jump start" to get back into shape faster?   Would doing test once a week benefit me or should I just go the natural route first and slowly introduce the test and then start my cycle?




I would stay clean and train with proper diet and routine for 2-3 months before you start...save that extra TEST for later.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 16, 2008)

The main point is your gonna jump on it fairly soon regardless what we say. But I would be in the gym and training naturally for atleast 6 months. At a complete min maybe 4 months. You will feel so much better for it. Those are some interesting cycles. Tapering test can be good but I would usually opt for a set amount with small taper to get there.  

I would run the primo much longer than 4 weeks. But if those short cycles have worked in the past for you I guess there is no need to change it. I would personally do about 8 weeks of injections of sust and primo. That way your cycle lasts approx 11 weeks. That is a good figure cos the test will be in your system alittle longer than the primo. Tapering down will work well too. I would personally add a small dose of nolvadex to your pct. Maybe 3 weeks of clomid and 4 weeks of nolva. Something like-

Days 1-21= Clomid at 200mg on day 1, days 2-11 at 100mg and days 12-21 at 50mg
Days 1-21= Nolvadex at 20mg per day
Days 22-28= Nolvadex at 10mg per day


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 16, 2008)

Just realized your doses are fairly low so PCT could just be nolva only or clomid only. I would always pick nolva only compared to clomid. But even when taking low doses in your cycle the 2 together would still be beneficial... cos you will still be completely shutdown.


----------



## drob29 (Jul 20, 2008)

If you want to get quality gains and KEEP THEM post cycle then doing a cycle now is a HUGE mistake. 3 months natural training before AAS based on what you posted would be a drop in the bucket bro, sounds like you need 6-9 months hard HEAVY training minimum.

Also if you use AAS now you will most likely get hurt, tendons need to be given time to adjust to lifting again. and, with a high BF% you increase the risk of gyno, which you will have to then add nolva to your cycle to reduce the estrogen and therefore reduce gains.

Use the 6 plus months to get your diet back in order. 100% quality gains = 60% diet/rest + 25% workout + 15% AAS. Diet is often the most overlooked piece of the equation. Take time and figure out where your at. You may also want to consider getting some bloodwork done so you have baseline values you can you use post cycle to see where your at. 

I'm 44. At the mid 30's the body does not respond like it did at 28, things hurt more and you need to be smart about your workout. Dont expect to be where you were 2 years ago in three months, if you shoot for something like that you'll end up injured. go slow, lots of stretching, and use your head. 

hope this helped


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 20, 2008)

I said 6 months. But really I would say the best figure would really be about 18 months of good trainging. AAS is usually not needed and for your goals should only been used for when you want that extra kick. I just said 6 montsh cos no one ever picks the sensible approach (including me). There are 1001 reasons why you shouls wait many months. Just jumping onto the AAS is likely to make most of the risks people talk about turn into actual occurences. Just train smartly and build the intensity up over the weeks/months. Then when you have great foundations in place and have many months solid training behind you start the cycle.


----------

